
Chua's Circuit - ur-whale
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chua%27s_circuit
======
ur-whale
Analog EEs tried for a long time to produce a pure analog circuit with actual
chaotic behavior.

Chua's circuit was the first actual successful attempt.

